# U.S Nationals 2011 solves



## Hovair (Aug 14, 2011)

Rubiks Magic Average of 5 3.14






Megaminx Average of 2 3:24.43






3x3 Average of 5 38.83






Pyraminx Average of 3 18.73






2x2 Average of 5 12.73


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pyraminx is average of 5, not mean of 3 btw

Nice solves, is this your first competition?


----------



## Hovair (Aug 14, 2011)

I didnt get the last two solves on camera sorry. Yes this is my first comp


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 14, 2011)

nice job Javier!!!
-Aaron (That guy with the pretty boy swag/aka the BAD salesman)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice hat.


----------



## Coke (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL I saw you there. I was the kid who was awesome. (I was in your heat for pyraminx )


----------



## Hovair (Aug 14, 2011)

Coke said:


> LOL I saw you there. I was the kid who was awesome. (I was in your heat for pyraminx )


 Cool I remember you.


----------

